# LAST WORDS.....



## wizehop (Apr 30, 2014)

*COCKPIT VOICE RECORDINGS, TRANSCRIPTS, AIR TRAFFIC CONTROL TAPES*

Some freaky reading from pilots last moments...Audio recording are on the left as ATC

http://www.planecrashinfo.com/lastwords.htm


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 30, 2014)

I was listening to some of these a couple weeks ago. Some of them do pretty good at accepting what is happening to them.


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh I didn't even see there were audio recordings, and it's eerie enough..


----------



## Odin (Apr 30, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I was listening to some of these a couple weeks ago. Some of them do pretty good at accepting what is happening to them.



I just brought your likes up to a 737.


----------



## West (Apr 30, 2014)

Wizehop is a redditor isn't he.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 30, 2014)

My favorite isn't here.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinnacle_Airlines_Flight_3701
Pilots had an empty plane and put it to 41K feet. Plane had flameouts on both engines, couldn't relight, had plenty of options at that altitude for alternate airports but failed to disclose the seriousness of their situation to air traffic control. They did not reach a runway.

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/14/national/14crash.html


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 30, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper

Y'all heard of this? Weird shit.. I love the story though


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 30, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper
> 
> Y'all heard of this? Weird shit.. I love the story though


Everybody has who is over 23


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 30, 2014)

Still fucking rad though!


----------

